# What do you know about separation/divorce?



## abbykat (Apr 22, 2011)

I want to separate (maybe even divorce) from my husband. He's miserable, and we don't have much in common. When we were dating it was understood, but we respected each others beliefs. Now, it seems, that he can't accept me for me now that were married. The major problem is that we have a 2 year old and I know he will fight me for full custody. I can't live without my daughter and don't think he'll get full custody, but I don't even know how to approach him on joint custody (I believe a daughter needs her father). I wish we could just talk calmly about a seperation and discuss the best course of action but he is quite erratic and angry now-a-days. How do I seperate from him and make sure he doesn't "steal" our daughter from me?


----------



## Trying2figureitout (Feb 3, 2011)

abbykat said:


> I want to separate (maybe even divorce) from my husband. He's miserable, and we don't have much in common. When we were dating it was understood, but we respected each others beliefs. Now, it seems, that he can't accept me for me now that were married. The major problem is that we have a 2 year old and I know he will fight me for full custody. I can't live without my daughter and don't think he'll get full custody, but I don't even know how to approach him on joint custody (I believe a daughter needs her father). I wish we could just talk calmly about a seperation and discuss the best course of action but he is quite erratic and angry now-a-days. How do I seperate from him and make sure he doesn't "steal" our daughter from me?


What is the major issue...

What does he do exactly to be "miserable"?

How's the sex life?

What does he want?

Separation is best if you can't communicate currently want time apart to think and want to stay married.

Divorce is best if you can communicate but found your marriage has no hope.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

abbykat said:


> I don't even know how to approach him on joint custody (I believe a daughter needs her father). I wish we could just talk calmly about a seperation and discuss the best course of action but he is quite erratic and angry now-a-days. How do I seperate from him and make sure he doesn't "steal" our daughter from me?


This is what lawyers are for. You visit one who specializes in family law, and you get all the information you need for your specific situation. Then your husband hires a lawyer, and the two lawyers hash it out.

If your husband attempts to cross state lines with your daughter or "steal" her (by taking her anywhere without your consent), he is kidnapping. That is a felonious offense.

Don't approach someone who becomes irrational, and don't attempt to make sense of nonsense. This is where family law attorneys are great ... they have dealt with irrational, dysfunctional, downright crazy people in their practice.

Go see a lawyer. You won't regret it.


----------



## Ello1012 (Oct 26, 2011)

stop masturbating, has never help will never help, adn pelase your hubby or Gdo willing your hubby pelases you and you both continue on with your amrriage. A daughter needs a mother and father and needs to ahve a family. but Divorce is acceptable, lets just hope on the Greatest things will happen in the name of the 1 and only Ameen asalaam klol PeacEL!ol:!)


----------



## Ten_year_hubby (Jun 24, 2010)

abbykat said:


> I want to separate (maybe even divorce) from my husband. He's miserable, and we don't have much in common. When we were dating it was understood, but we respected each others beliefs. Now, it seems, that he can't accept me for me now that were married. The major problem is that we have a 2 year old and I know he will fight me for full custody. I can't live without my daughter and don't think he'll get full custody, but I don't even know how to approach him on joint custody (I believe a daughter needs her father). I wish we could just talk calmly about a seperation and discuss the best course of action but he is quite erratic and angry now-a-days. How do I seperate from him and make sure he doesn't "steal" our daughter from me?


The court is very unlikely to completely separate a 2 yo from their mother. Since there are 168 hours in the week, I suggest that you present a plan for joint custody with each parent having 84 hours each per week. No one can doubt the spirit of fairness in an equal division.


----------

